
Evolutionary Algorithms Could Be More Significant Than Machine Learning - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/genetic-algorithms-could-be-more-significant-than-machine-learning/#gs.fwDUrpk
======
sharemywin
I thought the problem was the learning rates were slow.

